# Quelles enceintes [1] !...



## ApplePie (20 Septembre 2002)

Quel type d'enceintes suggerez-vous _(lié à votre config. ou expérience)_ pour "accompagner" un Power Mac dans ses fonctions sonores courantes ou lecture Itunes ou dvd ?

Apple Pro, Sticks &amp; Isub, Elegant...?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

_merci d'argumenter_


----------



## rezba (23 Septembre 2002)

définitivement quelque chose qui viendrait de  là . La qualité du son l'emportant plus que le design de la chose, ces gens là ont ma préférence.
Après, tout dépend de ce que tu veux : des simples hp, un 3 voies, un 5 voies, etc...

Pour un investissement très bon marché, des systèmes 3 voies commes les ATP3 ou les 2100 sont, à mon avis, parmi les mieux placés des rapports qualité-prix.


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2002)

les meilleurs enceintes d'ordis testées en système 2+1 sont les Altec Lansing 621 suivies de pas loin par les Harman-Kardon Elegant (ou Champagne).

les Altec sont surement mes futures enceintes d'ordi.


----------



## rezba (23 Septembre 2002)

D'accord avec toi, les 621 sont vraiment excellentes. Un peu  plus chères, mais excellentes. Font même trop de bruit... Faut pas poser le caisson de basses sur du parquet, sinon ça va vibrer sec.
Interdit en HLM...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rezba:</font><hr />* D'accord avec toi, les 621 sont vraiment excellentes. Un peu  plus chères, mais excellentes. Font même trop de bruit... Faut pas poser le caisson de basses sur du parquet, sinon ça va vibrer sec.
Interdit en HLM...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

bah justement, j'ai du parquet ce sont mes voisins qui vont être content surtout que mon bureau est au-dessus de leur chambre et que je reste tard devant les macs. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

(mais je sais ce qu'est un bon son et le caisson ne sera pas directement au sol!)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## ApplePie (23 Septembre 2002)

Bravo, voilà des p'tits gars qui répondent clairs et précis et qui s'engagent _(même pour le compte de leurs voisins /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )_

peut-on vraiment connecter un 5 voies sur un PM _(un "brillant" vendeur chez surcouf m'a affirmé le contraire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif )_ ?

vous m'avez presque convaincu pour le 621 *MAIS* je sors des ACS22 qui sont corrects pour le prix mais, éteints, font entendre un bruit de tension électrique persistant. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## FredParis (24 Septembre 2002)

pour achever de te convaincre pour les altec 621... je les ai achetées pour remplacer les apple pro speakers sur mon imac, parce que j'écoute pas mal de musique (classique notamment) : elles sont excellentes !!! puissantes, le son est profond, les graves sont superbes (le caisson y est pour qq chose evidemment). j'avais hésité avec les 2100 et je regrette pas d'avoir mis un peu plus ! je les branche tantôt sur mon mac tantôt sur mon ipod, c'est sublime !


----------



## FredParis (24 Septembre 2002)

j'ajoute : là elles sont éteintes, et je les entends absolument pas, aucun bruit "électrique" une fois éteintes


----------



## rezba (24 Septembre 2002)

- sur le souffle des ACS22 : tous les systèmes de ce genre, avec amplification intégrée et alimentation elec. sur le HP maître ont ce genre de problèmes, non ? Je n'en ai encore jamais vu de silencieux...

- Un 5 voies ? Ben moi, j'ai un DigitalAudio, un dual 533, alors je mets ce que je veux derrière. Sur les QS, ça doit être pareil, non ?

- Alem : le caisson de mon ATP3 est posé par terre, au boulot. C'est un vieux bâtiment universitaire, avec un plancher pourri. Les premiers jours, mes collègues situés sur le même plateau savaient exactement l'heure à laquelle débutait l'intro du Live des Clash qui résidait sur ma bécane à cette époque : leurs tasses de café tremblotaient sur leurs bureaux  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Pourtant, j'avais le son qu'en position 2. Sur 12, c'est honnête  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Onra (24 Septembre 2002)

Salutation,

bon alors, si le look des enceintes est important pour toi, je te conseille les nouvelles JBL Creature.
Sinon, si c'est le critère qualité du son qui est important, je ne te conseille pas des enceintes du type Altec Lansing. Moi même je possède des ATP3.
OK, c'est pas trop mal pour des enceintes d'ordi mais ce n'est quand même pas la panacée. Je trouve que l'on se contente de peu...

Si tu veux un son plus HiFi, je te conseille la marque Klipsch par exemple. C'est une marque qui vient de la hifi et qui fabrique des enceintes pour micro. Le prix est un peu plus cher mais le son qui en sort n'a plus rien avoir avec des enceintes micro classique, même de bonne facture. Les Klipsch promedia 2.1 sont même certifiées THX.

http://www.klipsch.com/


----------



## ApplePie (25 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr />*Les Klipsch promedia 2.1 sont même certifiées THX.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Merci pour l'info !!

avec l'image (mais sans le son) _(en vente chez surcouf, prix local : 180$)_


----------



## ApplePie (26 Septembre 2002)

je les ai écouté : elles sont relativement convaincantes mais... facturées *304 euros* chez Soucouf _(volante)_

Quant au THX : certaines *Logitech* sont également labellisées THX _(et ce ne sont probablement pas les seules)_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Onra (26 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* je les ai écouté : elles sont relativement convaincantes mais... facturées 304 euros chez Soucouf (volante)

Quant au THX : certaines Logitech sont également labellisées THX (et ce ne sont probablement pas les seules) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>

Le THX n'est pas très important. Cela veut juste dire que ces enceintes respectent les critères minimum de qualité édicté par la norme THX et que le fabricant paye le droit d'apposer le logo.

Ceci dit, c'est sur la qualité sonore qu'il faut trancher. C'est bien de les essayer, par contre chez surcouf l'environnement sonore doit être assez bruyant. Ensuite, à toi de voir si tu les trouves mieux qu'une autre marque. Si tu n'entends pas de différence entre deux choix, prends la moins chère.

La musique, c'est aussi une question de goût. Il faut écouter et comparer. Le son produit par une enceinte n'est pas neutre. C'est pour ça qu'il faut prendre son temps et écouter. Celle que tu préféreras sera la bonne !

Toujours est-il que les Klipsch sont très puissante pour des enceintes micro. Donc si tu écoutes souvent de la musique, tu comprendras rapidement le bénéfice de cette puissance : pas besoin d'avoir un volume sonore élevé pour entendre tous les instruments ou tous les sons du morceau écouté. Il en résulte une meilleur clarté, un son moins agressif et beaucoup plus naturel...


----------



## ApplePie (2 Octobre 2002)

j'ai fait l'acquisition des *AL621* _(en promo chez GrosBill : 129 euros !)_... elles sont parfaites pour les sons système, iTunes, les dvd _(je vous conseille de pousser le son dans Final Fantasy)_ mais saturent un peu vite avec les cd musicaux _(je préfére mes bonnes vieilles enceintes hifi)_.
en résumé, un *achat très satisfaisant* et un *produit hautement recommandable*. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## ApplePie (18 Octobre 2002)

je voulais *remercier*, par ordre d'apparition, *rezba*, *alèm* &amp; *FredParis* pour leur conseil éclairé _(et sonore !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )_.

je me régale avec mes *AltecLansing 621* ; j'écoute finalement même mes music-cd.

Que vous nous fassiez profiter de vos infos ***** pour encore, disons, 1 000 000 posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rezba:</font><hr />*
- Alem : le caisson de mon ATP3 est posé par terre, au boulot. C'est un vieux bâtiment universitaire, avec un plancher pourri. Les premiers jours, mes collègues situés sur le même plateau savaient exactement l'heure à laquelle débutait l'intro du Live des Clash qui résidait sur ma bécane à cette époque : leurs tasses de café tremblotaient sur leurs bureaux  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Pourtant, j'avais le son qu'en position 2. Sur 12, c'est honnête  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Je confirme encore plus avec les ATP5 que j'ai chez moi. Le caisson de basse est très puissant, voir trop puissant. A ne surtout pas poser sur le sol sinon c'est le tremblement de terre dans tout l'appartement et chez les voisins ... Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas le désactiver de temps en temps. Je l'ai mis sur un gros carton pour absorber les vibrations. Sinon les 4 petites enceintes sont plutôt pas mal ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## mfay (19 Octobre 2002)

Pour moi, les meilleures enceintes pour un micro c'est les Philips SBC BA170 aux environs de 300 fr.

Puissance très suffisante (3w c'est presque trop). Un seul haut-parleur par enceinte, mais il est très bon, donc pas de filtrage (en petit prix c'est ce qui casse la qualité audio).

Donc pas cher et très bon son, le meilleur compromis. Par contre, il faut le chercher au rayon Walkman.


----------



## roro (16 Décembre 2002)

j'ai un iSub qui fonctionne bien avec mon PBG4. Par contre, les HP internes sont légers face à l'iSub qui crache ses basses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





comme il semble impossible de brancher les Apple Pro Speakers sur un PB, je pensais me rabattre sur les  altec lansing 220

en les branchant sur la sortie mini jack, ça devrait aller hein !?
en plus, elles sont carrément moins chères que les Apple.


----------



## roro (22 Décembre 2002)

ça y est, j'ai acheté les Altec 220. Elles fonctionnent sur mon Titanium avec l'iSub. Excellent.
A 34euros, ça vaut le coup.


----------



## kenichi lee (30 Avril 2003)

Errr, qu'en pensez vous aux enceintes pour Mac chez JBL qui s'appelle Creature? http://www.jblcreature.com ? j'ADORE le design, mais je suis inquiet par la qualité de son...je ne suis pas très exigeant pour la basse, car j'écoute principalement du classique...et le prix est, ouf...159? à la Fnac.


----------



## minime (30 Avril 2003)

Ils devraient sortir un modèle complémentaire, The Banshees.


----------



## mfay (30 Avril 2003)

Pas été impressionné par les creatures. Je préfère toutours une solution simple avec des petits haut-parleurs larges bandes (1 haut parleur par mini enceinte, pas de faux caisson de basse). Moins de problème de filtrage et son plus cohérant pour un micro. Un excellent choix sont les Philips BA170, pas cher mais très performantes. 

Pour le son, il faut toujours préfèrer la simplicité plutôt que le look, c'est toujours plus sûr !


----------



## jeanba3000 (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Ils devraient sortir un modèle complémentaire, The Banshees. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tiens, un connaisseur?


----------



## melaure (1 Mai 2003)

Oui les sticks et le caisson de basse sont bien meilleurs ...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kenichi lee:</font><hr /> * Errr, qu'en pensez vous aux enceintes pour Mac chez JBL qui s'appelle Creature? http://www.jblcreature.com ? j'ADORE le design, mais je suis inquiet par la qualité de son...je ne suis pas très exigeant pour la basse, car j'écoute principalement du classique...et le prix est, ouf...159? à la Fnac.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ma compagne me les a offertes et j'en suis très content.
Elles sont très belles et la qualité du son est , correcte. (ce n'est pas le top non plus.)


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2003)

Y'a les invaders qui devraient bientôt arriver. Elles sont déjà sorties aux States. Je les attend depuis janvier...







Site HK là 


j'en parlais là


----------



## golf (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Oui les sticks et le caisson de basse sont bien meilleurs ...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Dans l'état actuel des choses il n'y a rien qui équivalle ou dépasse le couple iSub/Soudsticks...


----------



## florentdesvosges (6 Septembre 2003)

je me pose la même question ("quelles enceintes ?"), mais vu l'ancienneté de ce thread, les réponses auront peut-être évolué ??? 

merci de me conseiller (ou me déconseiller tel ou tel modèle) :zen

Je suis tenté par les  Altec 621 : qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (6 Septembre 2003)

Alèm aime bien les 621


----------



## Lordwizard (6 Septembre 2003)

Je suis peut-etre pas un "puriste" mais je n'ai jamais vu ou entendu mieux que mes Soundsticks+iSub Harman/Kardon... Une pêche  *extraordinaire * !!


----------



## florentdesvosges (6 Septembre 2003)

sûr qu'ils me tentent bien (j'attache une grande importance au design et l'iSub est trop beau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais, ils commencent à se faire vieux non ???
Et en plus, je ne les ai plus trouvé à la Fnac et à 'Couf : sont-ils encore en vente ?? 

Et je me demande si l'iSub marche sur un hub USB ?

Autre question : faut-il prendre des enceintes USB ou mini-Jack ??

merci pour vos avis


----------



## Lordwizard (6 Septembre 2003)

Je crois en avoir vu encore a la Fnac digitale... Il doit y en avoir encore sur Paris en tout cas...

Sinon pas de problème pour l'Hub, car c'est comme çà qu'il est branché chez moi... 

Régle de base: sur les deux ports USB du PM, un directement pour le hub reliant mes enceintes+iSub, le scanner et l'imprimante.

L'autre port reservé au clavier directement sinon problemes, et ne mettre sur le clavier que souris ou autres "petits" peripheriques...

Crois-moi tu ne sera pas déçu !!


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Septembre 2003)

ok, merci de ces précisions.

Par hasard, on peut toujours rêver, l'USB ne permet pas l'alimentation du iSub ??

Savez-vous s'ils existent des enceintes d'ordinateurs sans fil (je hais les fils  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ??


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Alèm aime bien les 621



oui, la qualité des timbres est largement supérieur aux Harmann Kardon Soundsticks (désolé les gars, j'aime modérément les enceintes pêchues)

et comme ApplePie, j'écoute mes musics-Cds sur mes Altec


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> et comme ApplePie, j'écoute mes musics-Cds sur mes Altec



moi aussi


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Septembre 2003)

merci pour témoignages. Encore une question ...
Certaines fois, j'aurais à brancher ces enceintes (disons les 621  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) sur un vidéoprojecteur (et/ou un lecteur DVD) : est-ce que je pourrais le faire ???


----------



## jcli (8 Septembre 2003)

Florent,

il y a 2 entrées sur la plupart des modèles d'Altec donc tu pourras faire ce que tu souhaites. Cependant pour du DVD + Vidéoprojecteur un modèle 5.1 serait plus approprié.

Les 621 sont le top en 2.1 (c'est celles que j'ai) aussi bien en terme de puissance que de distortion où elles mettent la pâtée à tout ce qui est disponible en enceintes multimédia mais aussi à beaucoup d'enceintes hi-fi !

Pour faire plaisir à tout le monde, on aura chez MacWay des promos de la mort à Apple Expo sur les 2100, 621, 251, 5100

Les 251 et 5100 sont particulièrement bien adpatées au 5.1 des nouveaux G5 ou au boitier Sonica.


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Septembre 2003)

merci beaucoup pour ces précisions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je crois que jais attendre l'AE pour m'équiper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore une question : quel modèle est en 5.1 ? Les 4100 ? ou les 880 ?


----------



## HAL1 (9 Septembre 2003)

Salut à tous,

Je profite de ce sujet pour poser une question : quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu l'occasion de voir (ou plutôt : d'entendre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) les *Altec Lansing VS4121* qui sont toutes récentes.

J'aime beaucoup le design de ce modèle, mais je me demandais si la qualité sonore valait le coup ?

Merci par avance pour vos commentaires.
Salutations,
A+


----------



## pixy (9 Novembre 2003)

cherchant un choix pertinent d'enceintes pour mon futur G4bipro, je vous ai beaucoup lu, retenant notamment les 621, mais que penser des autres Altec 221,251 ou 2100 et encore, des spatiales JBL Créature

j'espère que quelques uns pourront m'éclairer de leurs lumières, sachant que mon budget se limitera à 160/170 euro et que mon écoute est plutôt pop-rock


----------



## totoffff (15 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour, à tous,

Je voudrais offrir à mon IMAC 17 «  des enceintes dignes de ce nom, car je trouve que celles dorigines, ne cassent vraiment pas des briques.

Lesquelles me conseillez-vous ?

Merci davance


----------



## Sir (15 Novembre 2003)

JBL CREATURES ..


----------



## takamaka (16 Novembre 2003)

quel est ton budget ? pour quelle utilisation ?


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (16 Novembre 2003)

Les JBL ont l'air pas mal, mais sont chères...

Moi, j'aime bien Altec Lansing comme marque : une gamme très étendu, gglobalement de bonne qualité, et pas trop moche en général... Mais y'en a d'autres... Ça dépend aussi de la gamme de prix qui t'intéresse, et si le design est important pour toi...


----------



## stick (16 Novembre 2003)

je possède les jbl creature sur mon ibook, et elles sont vraiment géniales.
Petites, design et un son monstrueux.

Bref, que du bon.


----------



## totoffff (17 Novembre 2003)

Tout dabord merci pour vos réponses.

Côté budget dans les 200  voir 300 , et pour lutilisation ce sera quasiment que pour la musique.

Effectivement les créatures semblent très intéressantes.


----------



## pixy (17 Novembre 2003)

moi aussi je pensai aux Creature
ou aux Altec 621


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2004)

choix enceintes pour musique classique en appartement : JBL Duet 2.0 ?

Bonsoir,

dans les prochains temps, je pense que je vais ripper l'ensemble de mes cd audio (essentiellement de la musique baroque) en fichiers AAC sur mon alubook 12"

le week-end et pendant les vacances, j'habite chez mes parents, et j'ai l'habitude de brancher mon alubook sur la chaîne hifi que j'ai dans ma chambre
en revanche, en semaine, je poursuis des études dans une autre ville et j'habite dans un appartement où l'appareil qui me sert de lecteur CD et radio ne possède pas d'entrée audio
je cherche donc des enceintes à brancher sur mon alubook me permettant d'écouter ma musique classique sans recourir à un casque, ni utiliser les hauts-parleurs internes de l'alubook (ils sont plutôt bon dans le genre, mais c'est vraiment insuffisant pour écouter de la musique)

question budget, je ne souhaite pas investir une fortune dans de telles enceintes, je pense que 150  est un maximum

j'ai déjà pu consulter certains threads sur le sujet, et apparemment, deux "camps" se dégagent : les partisans des Altec Lansing 621, et ceux des JBL Creatures

j'ai d'abord pensé acquérir les Altec 621, mais je connais quelqu'un qui les possède, et après réflexion, je crois que ce choix ne serait pas judicieux : comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut, ces enceintes seront utilisées en appartement, or un caisson de basse aussi puissant ne me serait pas d'une grande utilité (une petite pensée pour les voisins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ; d'autre part, je ne pense pas qu'un tel système d'enceintes (2.1) soit le plus approprié à la musique classique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bref je me suis alors intéressé aux systèmes 2.0 : mais après consultation des avis d'utilisateurs sur les sites de vente, il s'avère que les Altec Lansing 220 ne produisent pas un son équilibré (trop de basses) ; par ailleurs, les Creative SBS 250, qui semblent faire l'unanimité, me paraissent trop "bon marché", et plus orientées vers un usage multimédia, jeux vidéo etc. que purement musical...

c'est alors que je suis tombé sur les *JBL Duet 2.0 (site officiel)*
REM : ces enceintes sont disponibles en deux coloris, blanc ou silver... si je décide de les acquérir, je pense que la version silver se mariera mieux avec la couleur de mon Alubook, n'est-ce pas ?

je crois que l'Apple Store est le seul site internet français à vendre ces enceintes, donc je n'ai malheureusement pas pu voir l'avis d'acquéreurs sur les sites "standards" de vente en ligne (surcouf, Fnac.com, etc.)

c'est pourquoi je poste ici, afin de recueillir si possible le témoignage de macusers ayant acheté ces enceintes, mais aussi, pour avoir la confirmation (si je ne me suis pas planté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) que le choix d'un système 2.0 est dans mon cas le plus adapté, ainsi que prendre connaissance de toutes les remarques, opinions, idées qui vous traverseraient l'esprit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci d'avoir pris le temps de lire ce post, et merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2004)

on trouve encore le Kit Altec Lansing ATP3


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on trouve encore le Kit Altec Lansing ATP3



effectivement, mais dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas prendre les Altec Lansing 621 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... ces enceintes seraient-elles plus adaptées à mon usage ?
(musique classique à volume raisonnable à cause des voisins)


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2004)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, mais dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas prendre les Altec Lansing 621 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les 621 correspondent bien à ce genre d'usage si tu sais limiter tes ardeurs.


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2004)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, mais dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas prendre les Altec Lansing 621 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les 621 sont plus puissante


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les 621 sont plus puissante



pas seulement, elles ont un meilleur son !


----------



## Luc G (22 Février 2004)

Je m'immisce dans la conversation : j'ai envie de m'acheter de petites enceintes aussi. Je veux un son honnête, mais, pour une fois, je m'intéresse d'abord à l'esthétique (pour écouter la musique, j'ai ma vieille chaîne, c'est quand même mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Je veux les coller avec le G5 et le 20", les petites apple ne se branchent pas (au moins pas simplement), alors je suis tenté par les JBL creature (qui viennent de baisser de prix sur l'applestore), les autres que j'ai vu sont vraiment, à mon goût, laides, celles-là ont l'air de l'être un peu moins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous en pensez quoi, question son, et question esthétique aussi (je n'ai vu que des photos) ?


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vous en pensez quoi, question son, et question esthétique aussi (je n'ai vu que des photos) ?



tres bof question son. mignonnes sinon, sans plus...


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pas seulement, elles ont un meilleur son !



et c'est pas le même tarif


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je m'immisce dans la conversation : j'ai envie de m'acheter de petites enceintes aussi. Je veux un son honnête, mais, pour une fois, je m'intéresse d'abord à l'esthétique (pour écouter la musique, j'ai ma vieille chaîne, c'est quand même mieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les pro speaker vendu par apple ont un son sympa et c'est pas trop cher


----------



## Luc G (22 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tres bof question son. mignonnes sinon, sans plus...



Me voilà bien avancé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si je comprends bien, ça casse pas 4 pattes à un canard mais, pour filer la métaphore photographe, c'est pas carrément un cul de bouteille non plus, juste un truc banal un peu cher pour ce que c'est, je me trompe ?

Tu vois quelque chose d'autre, Alem, qui soit potable pas cher et esthétiquement compatible avec un G5 et un 20" (pas de caisson de basse gors et gris SVP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## rackis (26 Février 2004)

Bonjour,

j'ai hésité entre mettre ce post ici ou dans musique. J'espere ne pas me tromper.

Voila je suis content de mon nouvel imac mais j'aimerai un peu boosté ses capacités audio.

Donc, j'aurais voulu savoir quelles enceintes sont de bonne qualité mais aussi avec une esthétique accordée?

J'aime beaucoup les apple pro speaker mais je ne crois que l'on puisse y ajouter seulement un caisson de grave, non?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## kitetrip (26 Février 2004)

Si tu veux rester dans le design, les  Harman Kardon Soundsticks sont pas mal mais assez chères...
Tu peux te retourner sur les  Creative I-Trigue 3450 , aussi disponible en noir.

Mais perso, les enceintes fournies sont très correctes, les graves sont bien rendues (y'a qu'à brancher une guitare basse pour s'en convaincre).


----------



## Marcant (26 Février 2004)

Il y a aussi les  JBL qui sont pas mal !


----------



## kitetrip (28 Février 2004)

> Il y a aussi les JBL qui sont pas mal !



Mouais... j'ai pu les tester et le son est vraiment très très moyen. Si on coupe le caisson, on croirait entendre un radio-réveil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...


----------



## AntoineD (28 Février 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> > Il y a aussi les JBL qui sont pas mal !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah bon ? Pourtant, JBL, c'est une marque d'enceinte hifi réputée, non ? j'suis néophyte en la matière mais il semble tout de même que... enfin, bon.


----------



## rackis (29 Février 2004)

Ben les creative je les trouve laides. (les gouts et les couleurs....)

J'aime bien les HK et encore plus les JBL.
Vous en seriez pas plus sur leur qualité acoustique?


----------



## ZePoupi (29 Février 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ? Pourtant, JBL, c'est une marque d'enceinte hifi réputée, non ? j'suis néophyte en la matière mais il semble tout de même que... enfin, bon.



Ha ben moi j'ai des JBL Creature, je trouve que le son donne super bien. Mais bon, je n'ai pas non plus envi d'investir des milliers de francs juste pour avoir des ploum ploum et des tut tut qui donnent bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus les Creatures sont super discrètes et prennent peu de place su le bureau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vala, mais bon, des goûts et des couleurs hein... si tu veux vraiment avoir une idée d'un modèle d'enceintes, va directement les tester dans un magasin, tu y trouveras plus facilement ton bonheur... sinon, tout le monde prêchera pour sa paroisse ici! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehehe!!!!


----------



## Helloyou (2 Mars 2004)

Je vais y aller de mon petit témoignage (enfin, les forums sont là pour ça).

Pour ma mart, j'utilise un kit 2.1 de Logitech. Il date un peux (2001) mais le son est superbe. Je trouve, pour faire le bon choix, qu'il faut faire attention à plusieurs choses :

        - Prendre impérativement un kit avec un caisson de basses.
        - Choisir un caisson où le niveau de basses est réglable.


----------



## mfay (2 Mars 2004)

Perso, j'utilise des enceintes philips à 45 euros : BA 170 (rayon Walkman, pas informatique).

Un seul haut-parleur, pas de caisson de basse. La solution la plus simple pour un résultat excellent. Ca marche vraiment très bien.

En Hi-fi, quand c'est pas cher, plus c'est simple, meilleur c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc pour moi en informatique : Jamais de caisson de basse, et de préférence un bon haut parleur. Ca évite les problèmes de filtrage mal conçus, car pas assez cher.


----------



## takamaka (3 Mars 2004)

HK et JBL même goupe même combat !


----------



## takamaka (3 Mars 2004)

Entièrement d'accord avec toi !


----------



## takamaka (3 Mars 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ? Pourtant, JBL, c'est une marque d'enceinte hifi réputée, non ?



Oui, c'est une connue et reconnue mais surtout pour sa production hi-fi ou embarqué (automobile).
On ne peut pas concevoir une écoute audiophile sans matériel audiophile.


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2004)

il y aussi les JBL Invaders ci-dessous.




C'est peut-être pas de la super came, mais elles sont vraiment bien pour mes oreilles de cochons... et en plus plutôt jolies !


----------



## dodobis (6 Mars 2004)

J'ai un Tibook 800 sous 10.3.2; mes hp soundsticks HK de 2001 marchaient bien en stereo jusqu'à peu...
Aujourd'hui, ils tirent (depuis la 10.3 en gros) à 80% à gauche! Suis-je seul dans ce cas?

PS: pourquoi les pref "son" ne permettent-elles pas de gèrer la "balance" gauche et droite?
 Idem sous Itunes 4.2, je ne trouve pas de commande de balance.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2004)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi les pref "son" ne permettent-elles pas de gèrer la "balance" gauche et droite?



normalement, elles le permettent (onglet "Sortie")...


----------



## dodobis (7 Mars 2004)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> normalement, elles le permettent (onglet "Sortie")...


Non puisque, dans cet onglet, en lieu et place du curseur de balance, il apparait le message " le périphérique sélectionné n'a pas de commandes de sortie"


----------



## shtroumfignou (7 Mars 2004)

ce n'est pas la premiere fois que j'entend parler de probleme lié aux soundsticks.
Avant que je raconte des conneries il faudrait m'expliquer un truc:
Pourquoi se faire ch..er avec une amplification audio via USB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors qu'il est ultra simplissime de brancher n'importe quel ampli meme de 500 watts avec la sortie minijack de tout les macs (oui je precise car aujourd'hui tout les mac ne plus equipé d'entré son analogique!!!je me souvient de l'époque des LC 630 A/V livré d'origine avec une carte tuner et zapette s'il vous plait ,les temps change!!! ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Perso j'ai un petit systeme altec lansing (le 2100) et le son est vraiment incroyable de clarte et de puissance dans toutes les fréquences et le tout se pauffine avec les pref son de panther sans probleme!!!


----------



## daffyb (7 Mars 2004)

Réponse : Quand on a un cube, il n'y a pas de sortie analogique (c'était "l'époque" du TOUT numérique cher à Apple).
Sinon, les sound stick sont vraiment de bonnes enceintes.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2004)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> Non puisque, dans cet onglet, en lieu et place du curseur de balance, il apparait le message " le périphérique sélectionné n'a pas de commandes de sortie"



ok... ça semble effectivement être un problème spécifiques à tes soundsticks... désolé, mais je n'ai pas ces einceintes, je ne peux pas t'aider davantage

à moins que la balance générale du système soit déréglée (simple hypothèse...) : change le périphérique de sortie audio (choisis "Hauts-parleurs internes") et vérifie que la balance est bien équilibrée



			
				shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> Avant que je raconte des conneries il faudrait m'expliquer un truc:
> Pourquoi se faire ch..er avec une amplification audio via USB
> 
> 
> ...



je ne sais pas pour les soundsticks, mais l'avantage d'une amplification audio via USB pour certaines enceintes, c'est qu'elles sont alimentées directement par le port USB du mac : plus besoin de transformateur branché sur le secteur !


----------



## Lordwizard (7 Mars 2004)

Heureux possesseur de Soundsticks H/K (ces enceintes sont absolument extra, sans parler du design a couper le souffle!) je peux te certifier que le réglage de balance existe bel et bien dans la pref "Son" !!!

Ton système doit merdoyer!


----------



## Lio70 (7 Mars 2004)

Le jour où je switche, je serai aussi intéressé par l'achat d'enceintes externes. J'hésite entre les 2 modèles proposés par Apple:

Creative I-Trigue L-3450 2.1
JBL Creature 2.1

Je voudrais voir un graphique de la courbe de réponse, et savoir comment ça résiste aux écarts brusques de dynamique. Je n'ai pas trouvé ces infos surle site de JBL...

Merci.


----------



## dodobis (7 Mars 2004)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Ton système doit merdoyer!


Exact! j'ai résolu le pb en restaurant la pref "son".
Merci à tous!


----------



## DandyWarhol (10 Mars 2004)

Moi aussi je suis super content des enceintes d'origines, je trouve qu'il y a vraiment un bon son! Je ne sais pas si ça vaut tant la peine que ça de les changer


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2004)

bon, finalement, j'ai fini par acquérir les JBL Duet sur l'applestore, et j'en suis pleinement satisfait : le son est équilibré, les basses rendent bien, et au niveau puissance, c'est largement suffisant
j'avoue même avoir été bluffé quand je les ai écoutées la première fois : elles n'ont pas à rougir face à ma chaîne hifi Technics !
bref, pour 60, c'est vraiment un produit à recommander


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les 621 sont plus puissante



j'ai fait une petite démo à benjamin tout à l'heure regrettable qu'il soit à ce point obnubilé comme un bon nombre de mac users par le design et non par le son 

dans ce cas, il faut vous tourner vers de vrais enceintes les gars !


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2004)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> le son est équilibré, les basses rendent bien, et au niveau puissance, c'est largement suffisant
> j'avoue même avoir été bluffé quand je les ai écoutées la première fois : elles n'ont pas à rougir face à ma chaîne hifi Technics !



alors soit tu as des oreilles salies par des dizaines d'années d' "environnement urbains et autres pollutions sonores" (j'ai failli dire Britney Spears mais euh bref ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) soit ta chaine technics est euh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je les ai écouté alors d'un côté, je t'accorde que pour 60 c'est bien mais en même temps, faut pas leur voir des possibilités qu'elles n'ont pas

perso, je m'en réfère à mes chères 621 et à un réglage perso sur iTunes  ce qui donne une assez bonne sonorité sur de la musique baroque (Staier passe infernalement bien), du jazz (de Coltrane à keith jarrett en solo) et sur des passes de violoncelles (genre starker ou bylsma)

après à chacun de voir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai le bonheur d'avoir une voisine du dessous très sympa !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2004)

évidemment, les altec 621 produisent un son de meilleure qualité : ce n'est pas du tout la même gamme...

quant à ma comparaison par rapport à ma chaîne hifi, je n'ai pas dit que les JBL Duet pouvaient rivaliser avec, j'ai dit qu'elles n'avaient pas à rougir :
en fait, j'étais parti du principe que des enceintes 2.0 multimédia, c'est forcément de la m... à côté d'une chaîne hifi, que ça n'a vraiment rien à voir, et finalement, j'ai été très agréablement surpris par la qualité des JBL Duet (mais, une fois encore, chaque chose doit être appréciée selon sa gamme, son prix, je n'aurais jamais idée de penser que de telles enceintes peuvent concurrencer du matériel hifi !)

ce dont je suis persuadé, c'est que dans la catégorie enceintes 2.0 multimédia, pour 60, les JBL Duet sont un très bon investissement !

et je maintiens les qualificatifs que je leur ai attribués : son équilibré, basses correctes, volume suffisant... bien sûr je n'irai jamais recommander de telles enceintes à un audiophile qui a de la place et peut se permettre de pousser un peu le volume ; mais vu mon utilisation, je crois que j'ai fait là un excellent choix


----------



## mfay (25 Avril 2004)

Je suis d'accord, pour un système petit prix, la meilleure solution est toujours la plus simple. Pas de caisson de basse, un seul haut-parleur par boitier. Ca évite toute les dégradations par un filtrage mal conçu à cause du prix. 

Surtout quand on voit ce qu'on ose appeler un caisson de basse.

Les JBL ont l'air d'être un bon choix.


----------



## vincmyl (7 Juin 2004)

Peut on brancher des pro speaker sur un Alu 15"


----------



## AntoineD (8 Juin 2004)

il me semble que oui. Tu peux toujours vérifier sur le site d'apple sur quel port se branche ces enceintes. C'est pas une connerie du genre FW ? De toute façon, je vois ce qu'il manquerait à un AluBook par rapport au branchement de ces enceintes...


----------



## Claude number X (8 Juin 2004)

Ces enceintes nécessitent un ampli :
"une connerie du genre FW" ou en USB 

Maintenant faut vraiment avoir envie de s'encombrer ou être à croc aux produits Apple :mouais: ?
mais c'est mon opinion et elle n'engage que moi


----------



## AntoineD (8 Juin 2004)

ah, effectivement !
En tout cas il me semble qu'il n'y a que le premier accessoire qui sert aux Apple Pro Speaker avec un Powerbook. L'autre est un simple ampli... 

Il me semblait que c'était une prise Fw pour les pro Speaker mais c'est manifestement encore plus spécifique... Dingue  Alors effectivement, les Powerbooks n'ont pas cette connectique


----------



## vincmyl (8 Juin 2004)

C'est pas une prise Jack??


----------



## Timekeeper (8 Juin 2004)

C'est comme une prise Jack, mais plus petit que petit.


----------



## vincmyl (8 Juin 2004)

C'est une prise mini jack donc c'est bon c'est compatible


----------



## AntoineD (8 Juin 2004)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme une prise Jack, mais plus petit que petit.



?


----------



## Claude number X (8 Juin 2004)

AntoineD

"il me semble qu'il n'y a que le premier accessoire qui sert aux Apple Pro Speaker avec un Powerbook. L'autre est un simple ampli... "

Justement c'est un ampli avec la petite prise, bien comme il faut, de sortie pour Apple Pro Speakers

Cf : Product chez griffin
"But the PowerWave is also an integrated  desktop amplifier. Use it to connect any set of home speakers to  your computer. PowerWave  makes a great compact amp for your MP3 player. It even enables  the use of Apple Pro Speakers? with any USB enabled computer"

vincmyl

"C'est une prise mini jack donc c'est bon c'est compatible"

A supposer que tes Apple Pro Speaker possèdent une prise minijack standard, ce dont je doute (dans mes souvenir ca ressemble plus à un cinch), elles n'ont pas d'amplis internes comme la majorité des enceintes vendus au rayon multimédia.
Elle fonctionnent seulement sur certaines config qui possède une sortie spécifique à ce modèle d'enceintes (les iMac G4 et quelques tours ou cet l'ampli est intégré à la carte son, les Cube via un boitier d'amplification externe USB)
Aucun Mac portable ne possède un ampli interne assez costaud pour les faire fonctionner.

Enfin si tu ne veux toujours pas me croire, ,certain se sont déjà la question. 
Si t'as le temps de jouer du fer à souder


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juin 2004)

Bon alors je vais prendre les Harman Kardon mais ca c'est un autre prix


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (9 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est une prise mini jack donc c'est bon c'est compatible



Non. La prise en question est encore plus petite que du mini-jack, comme par exemple celle qu'on trouve sur les téléphones portables pour connecter un kit main libres.


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juin 2004)

Donc en définitif on ne peut pas connecter les pro speaker a l'Alu


----------



## Timekeeper (11 Juin 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ?





			
				[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> Non. La prise en question est encore plus petite que du mini-jack, comme par exemple celle qu'on trouve sur les téléphones portables pour connecter un kit main libres.


  Voilà. C'est le diamètre des mini-jack, mais en moins profond.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Juin 2004)

OK je vais allé faire un tour ches mon Apple center


----------



## Claude number X (3 Juillet 2004)

Quelqu'un connait-il un site ou une enseigne qui permet encore d'acheter un iSub sans les sounds Stick qui vont avec. C'est pour mon bel iMac G4 que je viens d'acheter d'occase dont les 2 boules sonnent déja pas trop mal ma fois.


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2004)

Hélas, ce n'est plus possible !
Que ce soit sur l'AppleStore, à la Fnac ou ailleurs, c'est un package : "Enceintes Harman Kardon Soundsticks II"...


----------



## Claude number X (4 Juillet 2004)

Merci Golf, il ne me reste plus qu'à me créer un compte eBay et à attendre.
J'en ai vu 1 ou 2 mais dispo en Allemagne et Suisse Allemande et mes quelques restes de Teuton rouillé sont insuffisantes pour déchiffrer les annonces.
Y'a des pièges à éviter quand on achette sur eBay ?


----------



## vincmyl (4 Juillet 2004)

La différence de prix ne doit pas etre tellement grande entre le pack avec et sans les soundsticks...


----------



## golf (4 Juillet 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> La différence de prix ne doit pas etre tellement grande entre le pack avec et sans les soundsticks...


Il n'y a plus d'offre sans soundsticks...
L'iSub seul n'était dispo qu'à l'époque où Harman Kardon réservait la distribution au seul Apple.
Maintenant qu'Harman Kardon le distribue, c'est uniquement en pack 1+2


----------



## vincmyl (4 Juillet 2004)

Ah ok merci pour l'info


----------



## Claude number X (20 Septembre 2004)

Quelqu'un sait si  un iMac G4 (17" 1ghz par exemple) et le kit d'enceintes Harman Kardon Soundsticks 2.1 USB sont compatible   

J'ai jeté un oeil sur quelques sites sans vraiment trouver la réponse. J'ai quelques souvenirs de soucis avec certaines configurations et cette version USB des soundsticks. Si quelqu'un à plus d'info ou les 2 qui fonctionnent chez lui, ça m'interesse   

Merci d'avance


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2004)

Les Soundsticks et le iSub ont été crées pour Apple à l'origine seulement et seulement commercialisées par Apple pendant un certain temps 
Ce n'est qu'avec la version // qu'HK n'a pu les vendre dans son réseau habituel.
Full compatible et parmis les meilleures 

Elles sont d'ailleurs toujours sur l'AppleStore au rayon Enceintes & écouteurs


----------



## Claude number X (20 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les Soundsticks et le iSub ont été crées pour Apple à l'origine seulement et seulement commercialisées par Apple pendant un certain temps
> Ce n'est qu'avec la version // qu'HK n'a pu les vendre dans son réseau habituel.
> Full compatible et parmis les meilleures
> 
> Elles sont d'ailleurs toujours sur l'AppleStore au rayon Enceintes & écouteurs



Oui mais cette photo (et sur l'Apple Store) c'est la version mini jack des soundstick. C'est je crois la seule différence qu'il y a entre les SoundStick (en USB) et les SoundStick II (en mini-jack)
Il m'avait semblé entendre parler de soucis. Et je n'ai pas trouvé l'iMac G4 ou le PowerMac G5 dans la listes de machines compatibles.


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2004)

Alors, je retire les photos pour qu'il n'y ait pas de confusion 

Je n'avais pas fait attention à la différence entre les 2 versions, / et // 

J'ai donc les iSub/Soudsticks / [version usb] et elles fonctionnent parfaitement avec le G4, l'iBook et le iMac... mais aussi avec le G5 
Aucun souci...

La version // est donc parfaitement adaptée aux nouvelles gammes G5


----------



## Claude number X (22 Septembre 2004)

Merci Golf, je vais donc aller faire chauffer ma carte bleue !


----------



## digital trigger (23 Septembre 2004)

Je crois que l'interet des nouveaux soundstick (mini-jack)c'est de pouvoir se connecter avec la borne airport express ce qui est inpossible avec l'ancienne version usb.


----------



## Claude number X (23 Septembre 2004)

digital trigger a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que l'interet des nouveaux soundstick (mini-jack)c'est de pouvoir se connecter avec la borne airport express ce qui est inpossible avec l'ancienne version usb.



Merci du conseil   mais j'ai déja une borne AirPort Extreme, 1 iPod et un bon ampli dans mon salon, alors la borne AirPort Express, c'est pas vraiment dans les achats que j'envisage   

Les soundstick, je les destine exclusivement à une utilisation informatique. Et encore, je louche aussi sur de petites enceintes de monitoring pour du mixage audio-vidéo.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2004)

Je recherche aussi des enceintes pour mon iMac G5... J'ai regardé un peu ce qu'il se disait sur les JBL, Harman Kardon... mais j'aimerais aussi trouver des haut-parleurs qui se rapprochent le plus du design de l'iMac G5, en ce sens les JBL blanches seraient pas mal.


----------



## Apca (30 Octobre 2004)

Moi je trouve que les jbl ont vraiment un son exellent   Il sont super discret et en plus la petite lumière (verte ou bleu suivant les jbl gris ou blanc choisis) ca donne vraiment bien quand il fait noir   

Il sont super, mon père en avait acheter il y deja quelque temps.


----------



## TNK (4 Novembre 2004)

Où peut-on trouver en vente des Kplisch GMX 2.1 sur Paris???


----------



## moumounette (29 Novembre 2004)

Ayant recemment reçu mon iMac G5 20'' pour remplacer mon iMac G4 15'' je me suis aperçu que la sortie son pour enceintes n'existait plus sur le nouveau modèle ? Impossible donc de brancher mes enceintes ! Merci Mac ! Savez-vous s'il existe un adaptateur pour résoudre ce problème où faut-il encore acheter de nouvelles enceintes (car le son d'origine est vraiment naze) ? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## r e m y (29 Novembre 2004)

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser la sortie casque ? (ce qui aura le mérite de couper le son des HP internes qui semble ne pas te convenir)


----------



## moumounette (29 Novembre 2004)

j'ai essayé mais ce n'est pas la même fiche...


----------



## r e m y (29 Novembre 2004)

ah bon? Ce n'est pas une prise jack 3,5 mm????


----------



## moumounette (29 Novembre 2004)

La fiche des enceintes "Apple Pro Speakers" n'est pas standard...


----------



## moumounette (29 Novembre 2004)

apparemment il existe un adaptateur Griffin iFire pour permettre de les connecter sur son ordi via la prise firewire... Merci Apple de nous prendre pour des vaches à lait !


----------



## Captain A (14 Décembre 2004)

moumounette a dit:
			
		

> apparemment il existe un adaptateur Griffin iFire pour permettre de les connecter sur son ordi via la prise firewire... Merci Apple de nous prendre pour des vaches à lait !


 Pardonnez-moi l'expression, mais ça me casse vraiment les couilles de devoir payer 39 euros juste pour cet adaptateur... Un simple adaptateur jack, ça n'existe pas ?


----------



## Captain A (15 Décembre 2004)

Captain A a dit:
			
		

> Pardonnez-moi l'expression, mais ça me casse vraiment les couilles de devoir payer 39 euros juste pour cet adaptateur... Un simple adaptateur jack, ça n'existe pas ?


 J'ai craqué, j'ai acheté cet "iFire"...

 Ca fonctionne très bien !


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2005)

Ici : Quelles enceintes [2] !...


----------

